# Review of Trend Tool & Bit Cleaner



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

That's something I definitely overlook, is cleaning my blades. Good to have some thought put into this, thanks for the review.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been using straight Ammonia for years it works great for me, it is very inexpensive and I do not mind the smell.


----------



## Dj1225 (Apr 27, 2012)

Rockler makes another product that works very well. They have a kit that comes with a nice round container that you can pour the cleaner in. Up to a 12 inch blade sits up nice and it is easy to clean. I just leave the cleaner in the container. I also use the Trend, but usually on router bits. The other day I put some of the Rockler solution in a small plastic yogurt cup and dropped a pretty used router bit in it. I forgot and left it in the solution for a couple of days. It was almost shiny when it came out. I don't think it effected the bit, but it definitely cleaned it up.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

The best and really affordable blade and bit cleaner i have used is oven cleaner from the Dollar General store.
it has a strong odor but my simple solution is to use it outside. It works fast and I just let it stay on the blade a couple of minutes and then rinse off with water


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Currently, I use Simply Green, soak according to the build up. Then I use a brass bristle brush, very gently. This has been for saw blades. Now that I am using very expensive bits (Amana), and watching this Trends vid-




. I will order a 18oz of "Thrends" for it was from watching this vid that hooked me ( if you watch it notice that he isn't wearing gloves ). Thanks for the review, for it brought to re-think "cleaning"


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

Simple green works great. I try to keep them clean so there is very little buildup.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Simple green is great but do not soak your blades in it for too long. Wash with water once clean. It can eat into the bonding compounds if left on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

> Now that I am using very expensive bits (Amana), and watching this Trends vid-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Very Impressive Video! I am now hooked as well and will be placing an order today.

Cheers!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ammonia works great for me, is very cheap, and readily available at most grocery stores.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Read the other reviews of Trend.
Better but much more expensive than simple green.


----------



## jakep_82 (Feb 1, 2012)

For anyone that wants a container to clean table saw blades, try an oil pan from Harbor Freight. With a 20% off coupon it's under $5, and it's the perfect size for 10" blades. I've been using one for a couple years.

http://www.harborfreight.com/oil-pan-with-spout-69467.html


----------



## Lee77 (Feb 15, 2015)

Glad to see my review was helpful! Thanks for the video DW! I forgot to mention the part about cleaning the router bits and it's also suppose to help lubricate and prohibit rust, as well. I know since I've been using Trend, I see very little, if any, rust on my tools/bits. I spray my bits with Trend, after every use, and the residue just wipes off. Saw blades get cleaned, every so often, so they have to soak just a bit and then wipe off.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you for posting, for I never would have thought of Trends. $20 for a bottle that will last for a long time.
Again, I have a lot of $$$ invested in Forrest saw blades and Amana CNC bits. A guy has to protect his investments.
Also, I will be using Trends as a rust preventer on my Table saw and Jointer beds (per the video)


----------



## Lee77 (Feb 15, 2015)

I did another blade this weekend. I had forgotten about this Freud plywood blade I had bought a few years ago and then put it away, without cleaning it (before I even had heard of Trend). It was gummed up pretty bad. So I sprayed some trend on it and let it sit for like 10 minutes, then used a plastic bristled brush and that blade looked like new when I was finished.


----------

